# Pros & Cons of Adopting from a Shelter vs. Purchasing a Puppy



## TeresaP

Hello everyone! 

I've searched the older threads for similar topics, and while there is some really good information you've given to other members, my question goes a little further than others.

I have 4 children (ages 19, 15, 11, and almost 8) who have all been raised with dogs (both our own and other family dogs, big and small.) Everyone has very good "doggie manners" especially when it comes to new dogs in the house. I used to foster for a cocker spaniel resuce until I started back to college (yes, you read that right, I'm in college) but I'm torn between bringing home an young adult/adult dog or starting with a puppy that we can train and raise in our family. 


My questions/comments are:

1) I have concerns bringing home an untested (temperment-wise) dog from a shelter (not a rescue - simply an animal shelter.) All the "what ifs" keep running through my head. Is there a link or advice on temperment testing a dog from a shelter? Are their "pros" I should contact for this instead of me doing it or does it matter?

2) Should I bypass the shelter dog and look for a puppy? 

3) I could use some guidance. I do not want to make a mistake - either by passing up what could be a really great dog, or risking an established dog's past on our future. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greydusk

Why not go the rescue route, they usually know more about a dogs temperament than a shelter.


----------



## Emoore

Have you ruled out a rescue group? Is it shelter dog vs. puppy?

Also, if you decide to go with a puppy, are you prepared to research breeders and spend upwards of $1000 to get a good solid puppy from a responsible breeder?


----------



## TeresaP

Greydusk said:


> Why not go the rescue route, they usually know more about a dogs temperament than a shelter.


I have contacted a couple of rescues in our area, but I seem to always end up #2 on the list. That's really good news for the dogs, but not great for us. I realize that it takes time, and I am VERY willing to wait for the right dog.

These questions kept popping into my head and I thought I would put them out here and get some points-of-view from others who have been there and walked this road. 

I find/see some of the "urgent" posts here and they tug at me, but then caution takes over, which lead to this post.


----------



## Emoore

Emoore said:


> Also, if you decide to go with a puppy, are you prepared to research breeders and spend upwards of $1000 to get a good solid puppy from a responsible breeder?


I just realized this sounded like I'm trying to take a dig at you and I swear I'm not. It's just that if you're not currently in a position to spend what it costs to buy a puppy from a good breeder, your options are more limited. In my opinion, somebody with kids really can't take the chance of buying an inexpensive puppy from a less-than-stellar breeder. In that case, you're much much better off going with an adult dog whose temperament you can evaluate.


----------



## TeresaP

Emoore said:


> Have you ruled out a rescue group? Is it shelter dog vs. puppy?
> 
> Also, if you decide to go with a puppy, are you prepared to research breeders and spend upwards of $1000 to get a good solid puppy from a responsible breeder?


No, no... it's not either/or -- simply putting my concerns out here hoping that someone has another perspective on those dogs in shelters. A rescue is my first choice, but I see some of the "urgent" postings here and I can't help but wonder if "that's" the dog for us; and then I worry about all the unknowns.

Yes, I am prepared to research and spend the money on a quality pup should we go that route, but I'd still prefer a rescue. Nothing is set-in-stone, nor am I desperate for a dog/puppy. I am willing to wait for the right dog at the right time.


----------



## Greydusk

TeresaP said:


> I have contacted a couple of rescues in our area, but I seem to always end up #2 on the list. That's really good news for the dogs, but not great for us. I realize that it takes time, and I am VERY willing to wait for the right dog.
> 
> These questions kept popping into my head and I thought I would put them out here and get some points-of-view from others who have been there and walked this road.
> 
> I find/see some of the "urgent" posts here and they tug at me, but then caution takes over, which lead to this post.



Gotcha.

Keep in mind you may have issues with a puppy too, even if they're from a reputable breeder. 

Some shelters do temperament tests on their dogs.


----------



## TeresaP

Emoore said:


> I just realized this sounded like I'm trying to take a dig at you and I swear I'm not. It's just that if you're not currently in a position to spend what it costs to buy a puppy from a good breeder, your options are more limited. In my opinion, somebody with kids really can't take the chance of buying an inexpensive puppy from a less-than-stellar breeder. In that case, you're much much better off going with an adult dog whose temperament you can evaluate.


You're right on both accounts - kids are expensive!  And we want the best for our family, whether that be raising a puppy or bringing in an adult whether that is from a rescue, shelter, or breeder. I want to cover ALL my bases and make sure I've thought of everything.

In the year we had Braska, his vet bills topped well over 3K ... and he was worth every penny. We lucked out on his temperment, but his health... not so much. But we were committed to doing everything necessary to keep him here, healthy, loved, and comfortable. 

I don't want to rush anything, but I am aching for "my dog" wherever he/she may be so I have to be careful my heart doesn't take over sensibility.  Again, I want to help, rescue, adopt (etc) but the welfare of my family is paramount; money is secondary but of course, it is a consideration.

Thanks!


----------



## TeresaP

Greydusk said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Keep in mind you may have issues with a puppy too, even if they're from a reputable breeder.
> 
> Some shelters do temperament tests on their dogs.


Good point ~ Thanks!


----------



## Lin

Shelters generally do at least some temperament tests, because dogs that fail the basics will be euthed and never put up for adoption. But the shelter environment changes the behavior of the dog and you really don't know for sure. With your concerns, I would only look at local shelters and foster the dog before deciding on adoption. Otherwise, go with a rescue where the foster home knows temperament. 

I fostered one dog who passed all temperament tests at the shelter with flying colors. Great with other dogs, great with cats, great with the people. And he was great... For about 3 days. Then he attacked the cats, and would chase my GSD Tessa UNDER the bed, and continue trying to get at her until I dragged him off. I tried keeping them separate, but Tessa was so terrified she wouldn't come out from her crate or under the desk even if he was crated or in another room. I had to bring him back to the shelter, where they gave me dirty looks and treated me like a liar. The environment can subdue the dogs so much they don't behave in their normal manner. Or the opposite happens as well, a dog could be completely ramped up and running on adrenaline but calm down significantly in a home.


----------



## BGSD

TeresaP said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've searched the older threads for similar topics, and while there is some really good information you've given to other members, my question goes a little further than others.
> 
> I have 4 children (ages 19, 15, 11, and almost 8) who have all been raised with dogs (both our own and other family dogs, big and small.) Everyone has very good "doggie manners" especially when it comes to new dogs in the house. I used to foster for a cocker spaniel resuce until I started back to college (yes, you read that right, I'm in college) but I'm torn between bringing home an young adult/adult dog or starting with a puppy that we can train and raise in our family.
> 
> 
> My questions/comments are:
> 
> 1) I have concerns bringing home an untested (temperment-wise) dog from a shelter (not a rescue - simply an animal shelter.) All the "what ifs" keep running through my head. Is there a link or advice on temperment testing a dog from a shelter? Are their "pros" I should contact for this instead of me doing it or does it matter?
> 
> 2) Should I bypass the shelter dog and look for a puppy?
> 
> 3) I could use some guidance. I do not want to make a mistake - either by passing up what could be a really great dog, or risking an established dog's past on our future.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There are a lot of good dogs in shelters. Puppies always go fast, but adult dogs often remain longer and are in greater danger of ultimately being put down. I say adopt a GSD from a shelter if you can. The shelter staff usually have decent knowledge about the dogs they have and you can obviously evaluate the dog yourself and with your family right there. The other benefit to getting an adult dog in general is that you can observe his characteristics and behavior right there since he's finished with the whole adolescent stuff (usually).

I personally really wanted to adopt, but the shelters in my area never had any GSDs, so I ended up purchasing a puppy.


----------



## TeresaP

Lin said:


> Shelters generally do at least some temperament tests, because dogs that fail the basics will be euthed and never put up for adoption. But the shelter environment changes the behavior of the dog and you really don't know for sure. With your concerns, I would only look at local shelters and foster the dog before deciding on adoption. Otherwise, go with a rescue where the foster home knows temperament.
> 
> I fostered one dog who passed all temperament tests at the shelter with flying colors. Great with other dogs, great with cats, great with the people. And he was great... For about 3 days. Then he attacked the cats, and would chase my GSD Tessa UNDER the bed, and continue trying to get at her until I dragged him off. I tried keeping them separate, but Tessa was so terrified she wouldn't come out from her crate or under the desk even if he was crated or in another room. I had to bring him back to the shelter, where they gave me dirty looks and treated me like a liar. The environment can subdue the dogs so much they don't behave in their normal manner. Or the opposite happens as well, a dog could be completely ramped up and running on adrenaline but calm down significantly in a home.


Your story is really what I fear - that any dog is one way in the shelter/rescue and something totally different at home. The shelters around here aren't so flexible, do no testing of any kind, frown on foster-to-adopt or trial periods, so I'll have to travel pretty far out of town for anything like that. 

So, dealing with a rescue (that does temperment testing and possibly houses the dogs with foster homes) is probably our best option unless we choose to go the puppy route.

Still lots of thinking to do!  Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts and your story - it really does help me!


----------



## TeresaP

BGSD said:


> There are a lot of good dogs in shelters. Puppies always go fast, but adult dogs often remain longer and are in greater danger of ultimately being put down. I say adopt a GSD from a shelter if you can. The shelter staff usually have decent knowledge about the dogs they have and you can obviously evaluate the dog yourself and with your family right there. The other benefit to getting an adult dog in general is that you can observe his characteristics and behavior right there since he's finished with the whole adolescent stuff (usually).
> 
> I personally really wanted to adopt, but the shelters in my area never had any GSDs, so I ended up purchasing a puppy.


Thank you! It's nice to know that others have gone through this same process. May I ask... if you had to do it over, would you still opt for the puppy vs. the rescue or shelter dog?


----------



## Greydusk

For what's it's worth, I adopted my GSD...I don't think I'll ever buy from a breeder unless I'm doing something specific with my dog (SAR down the road). I didn't know much about Blitz when I adopted him. His foster mom couldn't keep him as it was discovered he wasn't good with cats and she had cats in her home. He has his issues, and has to be managed daily, but I wouldn't trade him for the world. 

I suggest defiantly going the rescue route and go for a dog that has been fostered for awhile so you know what you're getting into.


----------



## BGSD

TeresaP said:


> Thank you! It's nice to know that others have gone through this same process. May I ask... if you had to do it over, would you still opt for the puppy vs. the rescue or shelter dog?


We've only had our puppy for around a month, but I only purchased the puppy because I couldn't find a GSD in any of the shelters (they mostly have small breeds for some reason). If I had found one, I would have adopted him/her, assuming there weren't any major issues. I just feel really bad for the dogs in shelters; many people get puppies then they dump them as adults because they can't manage them or something.


----------



## TeresaP

Greydusk said:


> For what's it's worth, I adopted my GSD...I don't think I'll ever buy from a breeder unless I'm doing something specific with my dog (SAR down the road). I didn't know much about Blitz when I adopted him. His foster mom couldn't keep him as it was discovered he wasn't good with cats and she had cats in her home. He has his issues, and has to be managed daily, but I wouldn't trade him for the world.
> 
> I suggest defiantly going the rescue route and go for a dog that has been fostered for awhile so you know what you're getting into.


Thanks for sharing your experience!  I would like to work toward GCS (I think that's what it's called) with my dog, and perhaps train towards a therapy dog for nursing homes, but I believe I can do that with any suitable dog. This, however, is only an extremely small part of what we are looking toward for our dog. So, still, a rescue is coming out on top.


----------



## TeresaP

BGSD said:


> We've only had our puppy for around a month, but I only purchased the puppy because I couldn't find a GSD in any of the shelters (they mostly have small breeds for some reason). If I had found one, I would have adopted him/her, assuming there weren't any major issues. I just feel really bad for the dogs in shelters; many people get puppies then they dump them as adults because they can't manage them or something.


I understand - we are the same way here. I did find two GSD mixes at our local shelter, but they were very agressive and would lunge at anyone got near their run. One of the officers was bit trying to untie them after someone dumped them at the animal shelter. Sad to say, but I doubt they were there very long...


----------



## London's Mom

I have had 6 German Shepherds now and 5 have been from rescue agencies or a shelter. They have all been fantastic dogs. I would highly recommend adopting. I know it gets frustrating when you spot one online that is PERFECT and poof it is scooped up by another adopter. But be patient. The dog that you are supposed to get will end up in your home!

Also, remember that a new dog will take about 8 weeks to get fully adjusted to a new environment. So those initial little things that may worry you about your new pup will more than likely get resolved with attention, direction and love.

Keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## gsdraven

TeresaP said:


> I have contacted a couple of rescues in our area, but I seem to always end up #2 on the list.


Have you filled out applications with these rescues so that you are #1 on the list next time because you have already been approved?

I also want to make sure you've checked out this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...how-distinguish-reputable-rescues-others.html 

Researching rescues is just as important as researching breeders especially when kids are involved. You want to make sure that the rescue is fostering the dog in a home (for a few weeks) to get a good evaluation of their temperament and personality. 

I will always recommend an adult dog from a reputable rescue to a family with kids. If the dog is being fostered then a good foster family should be able to tell you tons about the dog's personality, likes and dislikes. With an adult dog, what you see is what you get.


----------



## Samba

I have had three rescues that I adopted. Two came from a kill shelter and one was off the road. My friend also got a GSD from the same kill shelter. All of these dogs have been exemplary family animals and also excellent competition obedience dogs!! 

My current competition dog is a sweetheart. I was her third home! No one can imagine how that happened. There are good dogs out there. You can assess their temperaments pretty easily. The shelter here also gives you a few of weeks to try it all out. 

I have purchased pups also. That can go well also. But, you have to wait for them to grow up to see who they are completely.

My first GSD was 18 months when I was given him. Not to worry. They bond and come to be devoted even if older. He was such a good boy, also.


----------



## DeeMcB

At first I typed that you needn't limit yourself to rescue groups in your area since many have transport options. Then I had the thought that you wouldn't have the opportunity to evaluate temperament yourself if it wasn't local and I think that can be a mistake. 

Maxx, our boy that came via a rescue group (Ezra came from the shelter) was originally adopted out to a person about 700 miles away. Though she asked all the right questions before adopting him, once he got to her, things were not as she expected. She and the rescue person had different definitions of separation anxiety, apparently, because even though she was told he DIDN'T have any issues with it, Maxx barked and howled like crazy when left alone. Since she lived in an apartment, this wasn't a viable situation for her. Turns out, there were other dogs in his previous home so he was fine when his people left. No other dogs in the adoptive home and he was HIGHLY anxious alone.

So I say all this to say.... if you end up adopting from a rescue that isn't close enough for you to spend some personal time with the dog, be very careful to ensure you and the rescue are using the same evaluation criteria. Ask very specific questions in several different ways. There may be criteria that are important to you that have not been tested.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

This book has great advice on adopting, especially from a shelter:







Amazon.com: Successful Dog Adoption (9780764538933): Sue Sternberg: Books


You can also offer to volunteer for the rescue organizations that you sent an adoption application to. It often takes time to find a dog who is a good fit. Would you consider a GSD mix? That widens your options.

I've always adopted (from pounds, foster to adopt, foster 'failure', took in a stray). The only dog we ever had trouble with was the first one, a GSD pup bought from a breeder when I was a kid. But that aside, it's an ethical decision to adopt given the mass killings of highly adoptable, healthy dogs in this country. It's unfathomable that this is happening in a country of dog lovers. 

There were moments when I wished to have had puppies from a beloved dog. But I only had to look at my current dogs who would have been dead if I hadn't taken them, to be cured of such thoughts!

My last GSD I adopted as a senior, at least 9 yrs old. We had the CGC within six months, and she was a fantastic dog.

Good luck, you'll find your dog, and the dog will find you.


----------



## gsdraven

DeeMcB said:


> She and the rescue person had different definitions of separation anxiety, apparently, because even though she was told he DIDN'T have any issues with it, Maxx barked and howled like crazy when left alone. Since she lived in an apartment, this wasn't a viable situation for her. Turns out, there were other dogs in his previous home so he was fine when his people left. No other dogs in the adoptive home and he was HIGHLY anxious alone.


This is actually a pretty common thing when a dog is adopted out to a single dog home coming from a multi dog one (which fosters usually are) especially after all they've been through. It happened with one of my fosters. He showed no separation anxiety at my house but ate an oriental rug in his new home. It was also partly the adopters fault because they were crating him in the basement despite me telling them not to. He was returned after a month. We worked on it and he's doing really well in a 2 dog home.


----------



## Emoore

DeeMcB said:


> She and the rescue person had different definitions of separation anxiety, apparently, because even though she was told he DIDN'T have any issues with it, Maxx barked and howled like crazy when left alone. Since she lived in an apartment, this wasn't a viable situation for her.


Dee this is a perfect example of why the adopters should ask good questions. I've been fostering for years and because I live in the middle of nowhere, I have no idea what they do in their crates while I'm gone. My definition of "no separation anxiety" is that they go into their crate without any drama and when I come home neither they nor the crate appear any the worse for wear. They could scream and holler the whole time I'm gone and I'd have no clue.


----------



## Jax08

I adopted my GSD from a shelter as a puppy. You can find one if you keep looking.  Also, contact the rescues. They sometimes get puppies too.


----------



## selzer

Wherever you decide to get your dog from, temperament and trainablity is certainly important, but you will need to spend time training and socializing the dog. Puppies are hard. You have the initial potty training and chewing stages that comprise house training. I strongly recommend a puppy class where the emphasis is on a positive situation with other people and dogs, moreso than perfect obedience. Then, while your average dog can learn to sit and down and stay and come in a six week course, I always suggest a second course in obedience or advanced obedience and a CGC course as a minimum for a new puppy. At that point the puppy is eight to ten months old, and just entering the teenager phase. 

But a solid background during your first six to eight months will a puppy will stick with it. And then you just need to give it a refresher here and there. 

This stuff helps to build a bond between dog and owner and helps both trust the other. Without the bond/trust, no matter where you get the dog from, things can be pretty hairy at times. Some people are natural leaders and can bring a new dog into a home and let it settle into the routine with very few hiccups. The rest of us kind of have to work on it.

With a dog from a reputable rescue, preferably where dogs are fostered in homes, you can get a very nice dog with a good temperament, that you should immediately enroll in obedience classes. I would give a couple of weeks for the dog to settle, relax in the environment, and then start taking the dog to classes. I think those first couple of weeks will be similar in supervision with a rescue dog. As he relaxes his behavior can change somewhat, and you need to be right there to let him know what is and what is not appropriate. 

Thanks to irresponsible owners who say that a dog attacked out of the blue, and never did anything like that before, people tend to get an idea that if they bring an older dog into their home, it might out of the blue go crazy and bite everything that moves. I think there are probably a thousand or more people on this site with rescued dogs who will tell a different story. 

There is nothing wrong with going the puppy route from a reputable breeder. It is not more or less socially acceptable. It does not guarantee you a healthy trouble free dog for fourteen years. But it does provide someone with experience to help you through issues, and in most cases a warranty for some of what may go on with the dog. A puppy from a good breeder will mean you will be able to meet the dam, and in some cases the sire of the dog. And this will give you a good impression of what your pup's potential in size, appearance, and adult temperament. 

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I adopted my first two dogs as young puppies but then switched to adopting dogs that were a bit older (from 7 months to 4.5 years). I have to say that adopting the adult dogs is much easier. I adopted Rafi at age 1.5 and he was so much easier to train (already housebroken, not in the chewing, biting phase, etc.) than the puppies. 

Our bond certainly has not suffered--he is the MOST velcro dog I've ever had and that's saying a lot. And he was young enough that he still had plenty of puppy enthusiasm and energy (and actually still does...but that's another story). 

He was in a foster home 350 miles away and I did drive down to meet him. And did have a few issues when I adopted him (separation anxiety was the biggest) but I felt comfortable working through them and now he's a super dog. 

I should also say that I always expect to do lots of training, socialization and behavior shaping with any dog that I adopt or foster, whether they are a young pup or an older adult. I think attitude and expectations go a long way in this process.


----------



## sitstay

Although many shelters do temperament test, not all do and of those shelters that do, some are doing a better job than others.

I spent 6 years doing weekly temperament tests at a large, open admission shelter. You know what it consisted of? A volunteer would go get the dog from the kennel. Walk it in to me in a different section of the shelter (making sure to get outside for a potty stop on the way). I would observe the dog as they brought it into the large room. Did the dog ignore the people there, approach the people? Was the dog fearful? Out of control? Would it walk through the doorway, or need to be pushed or carried through?

I would take the leash and walk away from the person who had brought the dog in. Would the dog look back at them? Walk away without a second glance? I would let the dog sniff for a minute or two and then start checking out leash responsiveness. I would give a hot dog slice and then use food to reward or lure for common obedience response (sit, down, etc.). We would play fetch for a minute, introduce a crate, touch body parts, check ears and toes. That was it. No Assess-A-Hand for resource guarding, no dog-dog introductions, no cat introductions. No child sized doll. None of us were trained in any specific method. I grew up with dogs and had had some experience in basic obedience training. I knew breeds. That was how qualified I was and some of the other testers were even less prepared than me. No dog ever "failed" the test, and very few restrictions were ever set on who could adopt what dog. Some dogs were tested the same day they came in to the shelter (a big no-no) and other dogs weren't tested until they had been there for 2-3 weeks (and already showing signs of shelter stress, making test results unreliable).

I always advise that if a potential adopter has children and/or other pets in the house that they go through a reputable rescue when adopting. Look at dogs that have been living in a breed experienced foster home for a minimum of 2-3 weeks. And look at dogs that are about 3-4 years old. What you see is most often what you get when you go that route, and this is the closest to a "behavioral guarantee" as you can get with a live animal. 

Which is what makes adoption from a reputable rescue preferable to buying a puppy from even the best of breeders when children and/or other pets are involved. Because a puppy can grow into a dog that just doesn't like other dogs, or a dog that just doesn't like having children in and out of the house all day. I purchased one of my dogs from a "reputable" breeder and I will have to crate and rotate for the rest of his life, because despite heavy socialization with other dogs, he is not trustworthy with even the dogs that he has grown up with.

If you like certain lines, contact reputable breeders and start talking with them about adopting an adult dog of their breeding that might need a new home. Good breeders will stay in touch with their puppy buyers and are often the first to know of an adult dog of their breeding that needs a new home.

Good luck in your search!
Sheilah


----------



## TeresaP

London's Mom said:


> I have had 6 German Shepherds now and 5 have been from rescue agencies or a shelter. They have all been fantastic dogs. I would highly recommend adopting. I know it gets frustrating when you spot one online that is PERFECT and poof it is scooped up by another adopter. But be patient. The dog that you are supposed to get will end up in your home!
> 
> Also, remember that a new dog will take about 8 weeks to get fully adjusted to a new environment. So those initial little things that may worry you about your new pup will more than likely get resolved with attention, direction and love.
> 
> Keep us posted. Good luck!


Thanks so much!  I am really trying to be patient - my husband would disagree... LOL I am going with the idea that should that perfect pet I see online be gone when I contact the shelter/rescue about it, then it was meant to be and that wasn't "the one for me." 

I will definitely keep you posted when it happens!


----------



## TeresaP

DeeMcB said:


> At first I typed that you needn't limit yourself to rescue groups in your area since many have transport options. Then I had the thought that you wouldn't have the opportunity to evaluate temperament yourself if it wasn't local and I think that can be a mistake.
> 
> Maxx, our boy that came via a rescue group (Ezra came from the shelter) was originally adopted out to a person about 700 miles away. Though she asked all the right questions before adopting him, once he got to her, things were not as she expected. She and the rescue person had different definitions of separation anxiety, apparently, because even though she was told he DIDN'T have any issues with it, Maxx barked and howled like crazy when left alone. Since she lived in an apartment, this wasn't a viable situation for her. Turns out, there were other dogs in his previous home so he was fine when his people left. No other dogs in the adoptive home and he was HIGHLY anxious alone.
> 
> So I say all this to say.... if you end up adopting from a rescue that isn't close enough for you to spend some personal time with the dog, be very careful to ensure you and the rescue are using the same evaluation criteria. Ask very specific questions in several different ways. There may be criteria that are important to you that have not been tested.


These are all extremely good ideas! Thank you! Why didn't I think about asking to simply go and spend time with the dog?  I guess I thought rescues and shelters would feel like "I'm wasting their time" should I just ask to spend time instead of jumping in to adopt. That is my own ignorance... see? That is why I need this forum's help!  

Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## carmanj

I got GERMAN SHEPHERDs, ... two sisters when they were 2 years old at the Monmouth county spca shelter. I were together better than the dog I got from a breeder and raised from a puppy in everyway. One passed away last summer and I still have one. They best dogs ever. Don't dismiss a shelter. I was told they can NOT be around cats. They learned slowly to love the cats too.


----------



## TeresaP

RunShepherdRun said:


> This book has great advice on adopting, especially from a shelter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Successful Dog Adoption (9780764538933): Sue Sternberg: Books
> 
> 
> You can also offer to volunteer for the rescue organizations that you sent an adoption application to. It often takes time to find a dog who is a good fit. Would you consider a GSD mix? That widens your options.
> 
> I've always adopted (from pounds, foster to adopt, foster 'failure', took in a stray). The only dog we ever had trouble with was the first one, a GSD pup bought from a breeder when I was a kid. But that aside, it's an ethical decision to adopt given the mass killings of highly adoptable, healthy dogs in this country. It's unfathomable that this is happening in a country of dog lovers.
> 
> There were moments when I wished to have had puppies from a beloved dog. But I only had to look at my current dogs who would have been dead if I hadn't taken them, to be cured of such thoughts!
> 
> My last GSD I adopted as a senior, at least 9 yrs old. We had the CGC within six months, and she was a fantastic dog.
> 
> Good luck, you'll find your dog, and the dog will find you.


Thanks for the book link!  

Our first (and only so far) GSD was a nearly 10-year-old rescue, but my boss knew the dog from a puppy and had known the original owner which helped lessen my anxiety about adopting an adult dog. I do wish I had seen him as a puppy so I understand what you're talking about! 

Ideally, I'd like to find a young adult.

One of the applications I sent in to a rescue asked if I would consider volunteering and I said yes. We live in a teeny, tiny town and I would have to travel out of town; however, my kids and I have volunteered several Saturdays at a nearby help shelter (no kill shelter in a neighboring town) cleaning out pens and crates, and the kids worked REALLY hard playing with the puppies... I think they got the good end of the deal. 

As far as the "mix" question, hubby says no. He is a firm believer (and I understand his point) that if we are bringing a dog/puppy into our home, he would rather know for certain what breed the dog is so we can ascertain what qualities, size, and health issues we might be facing as the dog matures. I know that nothing is set in stone, but I think finding one that is not a mix gives him a little better feeling about the eventual outcome.

Great tips - thanks!


----------



## TeresaP

Jax08 said:


> I adopted my GSD from a shelter as a puppy. You can find one if you keep looking.  Also, contact the rescues. They sometimes get puppies too.


I will definitely keep up the search.


----------



## TeresaP

**Just realized I could "multi-quote" ... I'm learning! 



selzer said:


> Wherever you decide to get your dog from, temperament and trainablity is certainly important, but you will need to spend time training and socializing the dog. Puppies are hard. You have the initial potty training and chewing stages that comprise house training. I strongly recommend a puppy class where the emphasis is on a positive situation with other people and dogs, moreso than perfect obedience. Then, while your average dog can learn to sit and down and stay and come in a six week course, I always suggest a second course in obedience or advanced obedience and a CGC course as a minimum for a new puppy. At that point the puppy is eight to ten months old, and just entering the teenager phase.
> 
> But a solid background during your first six to eight months will a puppy will stick with it. And then you just need to give it a refresher here and there.
> 
> This stuff helps to build a bond between dog and owner and helps both trust the other. Without the bond/trust, no matter where you get the dog from, things can be pretty hairy at times. Some people are natural leaders and can bring a new dog into a home and let it settle into the routine with very few hiccups. The rest of us kind of have to work on it.
> 
> With a dog from a reputable rescue, preferably where dogs are fostered in homes, you can get a very nice dog with a good temperament, that you should immediately enroll in obedience classes. I would give a couple of weeks for the dog to settle, relax in the environment, and then start taking the dog to classes. I think those first couple of weeks will be similar in supervision with a rescue dog. As he relaxes his behavior can change somewhat, and you need to be right there to let him know what is and what is not appropriate.
> 
> Thanks to irresponsible owners who say that a dog attacked out of the blue, and never did anything like that before, people tend to get an idea that if they bring an older dog into their home, it might out of the blue go crazy and bite everything that moves. I think there are probably a thousand or more people on this site with rescued dogs who will tell a different story.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with going the puppy route from a reputable breeder. It is not more or less socially acceptable. It does not guarantee you a healthy trouble free dog for fourteen years. But it does provide someone with experience to help you through issues, and in most cases a warranty for some of what may go on with the dog. A puppy from a good breeder will mean you will be able to meet the dam, and in some cases the sire of the dog. And this will give you a good impression of what your pup's potential in size, appearance, and adult temperament.
> 
> Good luck in whatever you decide.


You give some solid thoughts both for rescuing as well as purchasing from a reputable breeder - thank you! I hadn't thought about waiting a couple of weeks for the dog to settle in before beginning an obedience course - very good idea!

I do like the thought of maintaining a relationship with the breeder, both for good things and the not-so-good things that might come up in the lifetime of the dog. That would be a plus.

 




BowWowMeow said:


> I adopted my first two dogs as young puppies but then switched to adopting dogs that were a bit older (from 7 months to 4.5 years). I have to say that adopting the adult dogs is much easier. I adopted Rafi at age 1.5 and he was so much easier to train (already housebroken, not in the chewing, biting phase, etc.) than the puppies.
> 
> Our bond certainly has not suffered--he is the MOST velcro dog I've ever had and that's saying a lot. And he was young enough that he still had plenty of puppy enthusiasm and energy (and actually still does...but that's another story).
> 
> He was in a foster home 350 miles away and I did drive down to meet him. And did have a few issues when I adopted him (separation anxiety was the biggest) but I felt comfortable working through them and now he's a super dog.
> 
> I should also say that I always expect to do lots of training, socialization and behavior shaping with any dog that I adopt or foster, whether they are a young pup or an older adult. I think attitude and expectations go a long way in this process.


Thank you for sharing your story about Rafi! It's those stories that make me feel like it's "doable." We will definitely invest in an obedience course, and offer a lot of opportunities for socialization. 

Thanks!



sit said:


> Although many shelters do temperament test, not all do and of those shelters that do, some are doing a better job than others.
> 
> I always advise that if a potential adopter has children and/or other pets in the house that they go through a reputable rescue when adopting. Look at dogs that have been living in a breed experienced foster home for a minimum of 2-3 weeks. And look at dogs that are about 3-4 years old. What you see is most often what you get when you go that route, and this is the closest to a "behavioral guarantee" as you can get with a live animal.
> 
> Which is what makes adoption from a reputable rescue preferable to buying a puppy from even the best of breeders when children and/or other pets are involved. Because a puppy can grow into a dog that just doesn't like other dogs, or a dog that just doesn't like having children in and out of the house all day. I purchased one of my dogs from a "reputable" breeder and I will have to crate and rotate for the rest of his life, because despite heavy socialization with other dogs, he is not trustworthy with even the dogs that he has grown up with.
> 
> If you like certain lines, contact reputable breeders and start talking with them about adopting an adult dog of their breeding that might need a new home. Good breeders will stay in touch with their puppy buyers and are often the first to know of an adult dog of their breeding that needs a new home.
> 
> Good luck in your search!
> Sheilah


Excellent tips, Sheilah! Thank you! I guess I thought it would be easier for a puppy to acclimate to our home and shape it's future, making it less inclined for future problems. I definitely see your point that an older dog is fairly set in temperment, etc and should give a better representation.

Thanks again!


----------



## gsdraven

TeresaP said:


> **Just realized I could "multi-quote" ... I'm learning!


:thumbup:There's a 1,000 word per post limit including quotes so be careful with the multi-quote thing. You can also edit quotes and leave only the information you're referencing to cut down on size.


----------



## Lin

Emoore said:


> Dee this is a perfect example of why the adopters should ask good questions. I've been fostering for years and because I live in the middle of nowhere, I have no idea what they do in their crates while I'm gone. My definition of "no separation anxiety" is that they go into their crate without any drama and when I come home neither they nor the crate appear any the worse for wear. They could scream and holler the whole time I'm gone and I'd have no clue.


When I was living alone, I used a digital voice recorder to find out. It had a setting where it would turn itself on when there was noise to record, and stop recording if it was silent. So no need to listen to 4-8 hours of tape, if there was any whining/howling/etc it would all be together.


----------



## Josh's mom

We've had 6 rescues (3 dogs, 3 cats) before we got Josh from a breeder. We went that route because we have a plan for him, my husband wants to move to K9 (in the sheriffs office) and hopefully Josh will be his partner. If we were looking for a pet/companion dog we probably would have gone with a rescue again. Fill out the rescues paperwork before hand, a lot of them will keep an eye out for a dog they think might be what you want. A lady at a rescue we had worked with in the past always says. "You get the dog your supposed to have", it seems to have worked out that way for us. 

I can tell you if we were any older (48 now) we probably wouldn't have gone with a puppy, they're almost as much work as kids.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

TeresaP said:


> I do like the thought of maintaining a relationship with the breeder, both for good things and the not-so-good things that might come up in the lifetime of the dog. That would be a plus.


Teresa, a good rescue maintains a relationship with the adopter. I LOVE hearing from adopters about my former foster dogs! A good rescue will be available for any questions about health and behavior, you can ask members about tips for getting homeowners' insurance with a GSD and suggestions for trainers, vets, and boarding in your area. Many rescues hold annual fundraising events and are happy to see their 'alumni' attend. They will also take the dog back if for any reason the adopter cannot keep her/him, and actually require that the dog be returned to the rescue in such case. It's up to the adopter how much they are involved, and many do.


----------



## Lin

RunShepherdRun said:


> Teresa, a good rescue maintains a relationship with the adopter. I LOVE hearing from adopters about my former foster dogs!


I love hearing too!!! I rarely do. But just the other day I got a message on facebook from someone I adopted out a cat to 5 years ago telling me how great she's still doing! 



> Many rescues hold annual fundraising events and are happy to see their 'alumni' attend. ... It's up to the adopter how much they are involved, and many do.


The Indiana Italian Greyhound Rescue has a yearly event called the "Iggy 500" here in Indianapolis with alumni... Its such a wonderful event!


----------



## sitstay

LOL, when you bring a puppy into the home the only acclimating is done by the humans! 

The most seamless integrations I have done over the years have been with adult dogs. I have brought some fosters home and they moved in without a single ripple. I have brought some puppies home and I get a headache just thinking about the experience...years after the fact. 

Seriously consider an adult dog. They have so much to offer, and the bond they establish is like nothing you have experienced before. Plus, many come with some good basic obedience already done and you end up looking like a total rock star in the training department! Really, you'll be the envy of your neighborhood!
Sheilah


----------



## TeresaP

Thanks everyone, for your stories and support. It seems that right now may not be the best time to adopt - I keep getting shot down at every turn. I found two (gorgeous) young GSDs and sent an e-mail. No call or e-mail after 48 hours, so I called the listed number. Both are from the same rescue. 

I started my conversation with, "Hi! This is Teresa ____ from ____, IN. I'm calling in regards to _____ that I saw on petfinder.com. I had a couple of questions; is this a good time to talk?" I figure that gives them a little informationi about me, and also the option to say that they really are busy and from there, I could ask to call another time or simply leave my contact information.

The lady on the other end of the phone seemed not only irritated, but disinterested in anything I had to ask or say.  She spoke in such a rushed tone, I said it sounded like she was really busy and said that I would be happy to call at a different time should that be better - she said no.

Everything I asked, she had the very best answer UNTIL I asked about the adoption application. She told me to click the link and ask for an application (which I had done two days prior.) When I told her that, she said, "Nope. Got nothing from you." I said I would be happy to resend the request when she said, "Oh, are you ______ @ ____ .net? 

Yes, that's me! 

She said, "Yeah, I got it. Fine. I'll get back with you eventually, but we're already looking over applications for her." That was it.  Now, why didn't she tell me that earlier? She knew exactly who I was calling about, yet told me only what I asked her, and didn't ask me a thing!

I'm tired of getting "doors slammed in my face" and I don't know what i'm doing wrong. I need to stay off petfinder.com for a while...

Thanks again everyone - really!!! I appreciate all the advice and tips and will use them when the time comes.  AND I'll keep everyone posted...


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Sometimes its good and go see the people, the facility and the dogs. That way they can match a face with the potential adopter.


----------



## selzer

Teresa, is it possible, that there is something about your application they are balking on. Do you have a dog that is not spayed or neutered, do you not have a fenced yard, do you work full time -- single adult household, do you have small kids -- I think maybe you mentioned that. 

It is possible, some rescues, will not adopt to someone who does not fit a rather narrow set of guidelines. I am wondering if this is the case for you.


----------



## horsegirl

If you like certain lines, contact reputable breeders and start talking with them about adopting an adult dog of their breeding that might need a new home. Good breeders will stay in touch with their puppy buyers and are often the first to know of an adult dog of their breeding that needs a new home.


I was hoping someone would get around to this option! thanks!


----------



## TeresaP

selzer said:


> Teresa, is it possible, that there is something about your application they are balking on. Do you have a dog that is not spayed or neutered, do you not have a fenced yard, do you work full time -- single adult household, do you have small kids -- I think maybe you mentioned that.
> 
> It is possible, some rescues, will not adopt to someone who does not fit a rather narrow set of guidelines. I am wondering if this is the case for you.


I've been going over that as well:
2 cockers - one male, one female, both UTD on shots, neutered/spayed 
2 cats - both rescues - both neutered
Braska - rescue, deceased
2 vet references - one general vet - one specialized vet
Hubby and I - married 20+ years
4 kids (19, 15, 11, & 8) - been raised with dogs - good "dog" manners 
Hubby works full-time
I work part-time
Fenced-in yard 
Left at home no more than 2 hours per day, but only twice a week
Have crates for him/her to grow
Will obedience train
Have fostered with a cocker spaniel rescue 
etc...

The ONLY thing I see that might be a "bad thing" is that Braska died last month... is that enough to deny my application? Is there something I'm not seeing? One application did ask my age - maybe I'm "too old?" (just turned 40) I really don't know.

Yes, some of the rescue organizations ask that if you have babies/toddlers to please not apply, but at 8 years old... I would think that would be old enough, but perhaps not. I just wish they would TALK to me... I would understand it if they said, "Oh, well, you need a 6 ft fence." or "We don't adopt to anyone with children under ___ years of age." Etc. 

Is there someone out there who can look at this and tell me if I'm getting flagged for some reason? Would an applicant be denied at YOUR rescue for the things listed above? I really would love to know. Thanks! Oh, and I called both vet offices - no one has called them for a reference, but I did let them know to expect it.


----------



## TeresaP

horsegirl said:


> If you like certain lines, contact reputable breeders and start talking with them about adopting an adult dog of their breeding that might need a new home. Good breeders will stay in touch with their puppy buyers and are often the first to know of an adult dog of their breeding that needs a new home.
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone would get around to this option! thanks!


Thanks!  That's a very good option!


----------



## TeresaP

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Sometimes its good and go see the people, the facility and the dogs. That way they can match a face with the potential adopter.


The few select that I have applied to, only one had a facility and the others were fostered in people's homes, therefore you had to apply, be selected, and THEN you were offered the opportunity to visit.

I *think* for the first two or three I applied for, it came down to who got there first - I was #2 on the list and should the adoption not work out for the first applicant, then I would be given the chance to meet the dog. Apparently, it worked out for the first one.  

It has really just been this current rescue that brushed me off... and perhaps she was having a bad day - perhaps she really was rushed and just didn't have the heart to tell me otherwise - OR perhaps I'm not what they are looking for in a potential adopter... I know it's all for a reason - I just have to remind myself to be patient (and that is SO hard for me...)


----------



## gsdraven

I'm sorry that you are having a tough time adopting. It is a process and it's not perfect since most rescue are run by volunteers with full time jobs, kids and their own dogs. I know a lot of adopters starte to get frustrated. If you keep at it and don't get discouraged, it will pay off big time in the end. I'll suggest again to try and get pre-approved with a rescue if it's possible.

From what you posted here, there is nothing I can see that would be a red mark on your application. For some rescues, the 8yr old _may_ be but not all.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

All rescues have different ways of doing things. 

I think it's better to research the rescues, not the dogs, find one with policies and people you work well with and then build the relationship with them. 

Rescue volunteers ARE generally very busy - think about it - they have not only their own dogs, families, jobs, but other peoples' dogs that they are taking care of. It is not an ideal situation at all and if there were enough volunteers to go around, it would be great to have someone fielding all the inquiries (I know a rescue that does that - the rescue director cannot foster, so she does the inquiries for all the dogs). But most don't have that luxury. 

MVGSDR
Norma used to be on this board. I don't know if she would be able to help if you made contact - sometimes it helps to know someone who knows the rescue groups in your area. I know we have helped adopters find dogs elsewhere and that has worked really well for them.

Also - when we have a dog that is good with kids, social, etc, we may have a list of already approved adopters who are waiting to see that dog. I never adopt out to people with kids as my fosters do not have the 24-7 exposure that I think is needed to see if they have the nerve to live with children. So that's another factor - rescues want to place dogs in situations that they are experienced with. And that may limit the pool of available dogs.  (I typed poop first!)


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I see lots of shelter dogs posted on Facebook from my friends and rescues I have friended. One person is flying a dog from California to Indiana today. There are a lot of great dogs in shelters. Some are from German Import bloodlines. So you can get a fantastic dog from a shelter. There are also retired working dogs posted places too. Give them a retirement home. It sounds like you have room in your heart and home for a rescue and a puppy, if you cant decide. I just wouldnt get them too close together.


----------



## selzer

Slightly off topic. But we were discussing this at dinner after our last club meeting -- the fact that some rescues will not adopt to anyone without a fenced in yard, to the point that the rescues are holding onto dogs beyond their capabilities to care for them. 

There are no standards for dog rescues. They are all run by volunteers and have no government money or government controls, which while I agree with, I think that it might be beneficial for there to be some type of standardized system, maybe a group of rescues that have agreed on certain rules, certain policies, certain minimums for care, etc. 

And I really get frustrated, when there is always such a demand for funds, and such vehemence against breeding, while people who want dogs are turned down. But then, why have a screening process if you are going to approve of everyone? 

If Braska ran out in front of a car and died, I would say the rescue should probably think twice before putting another pet in your care. Or if the dog died in a hot car. Did they ask how Braska died?


----------



## gsdraven

selzer said:


> There are no standards for dog rescues. They are all run by volunteers and have no government money or government controls, which while I agree with, I think that it might be beneficial for there to be some type of standardized system, maybe a group of rescues that have agreed on certain rules, certain policies, certain minimums for care, etc.


Would you be in favor of that for your breeding?

Usually a rescue that has blanket policies for no fence has put that policy in place because they were burned at some point by allowing it. The great (or not so great depending on the situation) thing is that if one rescues is that if one doesn't agree with you, another one probably will. 

It is why myself and so many others say over and over again that you need to research the rescue the same way you would research a breeder and find the one that fits your goals and mission.

ETA: There are many more rescues that I don't consider reputable than ones that I do. (same with breeders) So, I would worry that the majority would overrule the few and the set of standards enforced wouldn't necessarily be the correct set (or at least the correct set of standards as I want them to be).


----------



## TeresaP

selzer said:


> Did they ask how Braska died?


No, they didn't ask specificially, but there was room on three of the five applications to give some details, which I gave an overview of his life/death and encouraged them to contact our specialized vet for confirmation.


----------



## mychance

gsdraven said:


> I'm sorry that you are having a tough time adopting. It is a process and it's not perfect since most rescue are run by volunteers with full time jobs, kids and their own dogs. I know a lot of adopters starte to get frustrated. If you keep at it and don't get discouraged, it will pay off big time in the end. *I'll suggest again to try and get pre-approved with a rescue if it's possible.*
> 
> From what you posted here, *there is nothing I can see that would be a red mark on your application.* For some rescues, the 8yr old _may_ be but not all.


Ditto - especially with the bolded sections. I can only imagine how frustrating this process can feel and, as a long-time GSD rescue volunteer, wish your interactions with rescues were all positive and supportive. I know in our group we can't always get back to applicants as quickly as they (or we) would like and some of our volunteers can give off a gruff vibe. Our Board tries to tackle some of those issues, but with volunteers there's not much leverage to make people change. 

*Thank you so much!* for hanging in there and exploring all your options. A well run responsible rescue is somewhat like a responsible breeder . . . we want our dogs to go to the right home and stay there. We'll love them forever, but we really don't want them back. Sometimes that goal gets in the way of making potential adopters feel "welcomed".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Teresa - not sure if you saw my post - I seem to type in invisible ink, or post things that are not exciting, emotional, controversial or something (Spock was my favorite so pardon my logic) but have you looked into any of that?


----------



## Rerun

I get so tired of the "rescue volunteers are so busy, they have their own lives, it may take days or a week to get back to you, etc etc etc..."

blah blah blah!

I am a rescue volunteer and I've been doing this for MANY years to varying extents. fostering, going to organized events, handling adoptions, etc. And I'm sorry but if you are so busy you don't have time to talk to a potential adopter or meet with them so they can meet the dog in question, you shouldn't be volunteering in that capacity.

I get so tired of seeing this excuse over and over. It's an excuse, plain and simple. Make time to talk to someone for 5 or 10 minutes. Set aside an hour one afternoon or evening so they can come meet the dog. Why is this so difficult for people? I do this all the time, and have never once not had time to talk to someone or take 60 seconds to be polite and kind and tell them I'm really sorry but I can't talk right that second, could I call them back in an hr, etc.

JMHO!

to the OP - I'm sorry you are getting the shoulder from the people you have contacted! I see we're both in Indiana. If you have any questions about anyone in the area or some suggestions, shoot me a PM with what you're looking for and I'll see what I can do to help.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

You know, I don't see where anyone said it should take days or a week to get back to you. But, people do tend to like to react to things. 

I also have seen many people say that not all rescues are equal. When you send out lots of inquiries and apps, you find this out. 

I suggested that developing a relationship with one rescue is a great way for applicants to get hooked in so that when a kid friendly dog comes in, she will be in the forefront of that rescue's mind for that dog. 

It's a system, and there are logical ways to work in a system. Or you can randomly do things and get random results.


----------



## Lin

Jean, Im all about the specific dog when I'm rescuing... So I would never want to wait with one rescue for the right dog to come in. Because what if the right dog comes in much sooner in a different rescue? The 2 rescues I went to for Tessa and Logan were great, and I would definitely recommend them. The shelter where I got Emma from wasn't so great, but then it was in the middle of nowhere and probably had no funding. But each of these dogs were PERFECT for me. Staying with a breeder you picked is one thing, because you know what they're producing and it should be somewhat stable. But rescue dogs are all over the map*. I would never want to narrow my net to a single one. I've driven across Indiana into Chicago, and across Indiana into Kentucky for my guys.

*uh, no pun intended!


----------



## duttlyn

Emoore said:


> In my opinion, somebody with kids really can't take the chance of buying an inexpensive puppy from a less-than-stellar breeder. In that case, you're much much better off going with an adult dog whose temperament you can evaluate.


I'm sorta totally freaked out now. I can guarantee my Berghoff wasn't dumped on the side of the road by a reputable breeder and I have 3 kids under 6. I guess I sorta was worried about this initially but I let "the love" take over and overlooked the potential for problems later. He just needed help and we fell in love with him. Sigh.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Lin said:


> Jean, Im all about the specific dog when I'm rescuing... So I would never want to wait with one rescue for the right dog to come in. Because what if the right dog comes in much sooner in a different rescue? The 2 rescues I went to for Tessa and Logan were great, and I would definitely recommend them. The shelter where I got Emma from wasn't so great, but then it was in the middle of nowhere and probably had no funding. But each of these dogs were PERFECT for me. Staying with a breeder you picked is one thing, because you know what they're producing and it should be somewhat stable. But rescue dogs are all over the map*. I would never want to narrow my net to a single one. I've driven across Indiana into Chicago, and across Indiana into Kentucky for my guys.
> 
> *uh, no pun intended!




Well, the number of good dogs out there needing help is so high - that, and good rescues who have apps on hand for good applicants will look for the dogs for them. The only limitation is the number of volunteers and fosters and that is sadly definitely limited, which then limits the number of dogs a rescue can help. 

You can definitely work with more than one rescue - but from what I am reading, sending out apps and then not seeing results, sending out more apps, rinse, lather, repeat, isn't the best system so why not slow down, research the rescues, find ones that you can work well with, and then get the right dog might be more effective. 

It would be like applying to colleges by picking them by their mascot - and hoping something comes of it. You probably could get a good match college that way, but why do it that way when there are better ways to do it?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

duttlyn said:


> I'm sorta totally freaked out now. I can guarantee my Berghoff wasn't dumped on the side of the road by a reputable breeder and I have 3 kids under 6. I guess I sorta was worried about this initially but I let "the love" take over and overlooked the potential for problems later. He just needed help and we fell in love with him. Sigh.


How is he doing? Has his behavior been typical puppy behavior?

Are you looking for good trainers, doing all the things you should be doing regardless of where you got your dog? 

Are your children well mannered with dogs, giving the dog time out, respecting their boundaries? 

I definitely would not recommend that someone who is purchasing a puppy do anything BUT go to a reputable breeder who "gets" the demands of a family dog (24/7 job), but it sounds like you did the puppy a solid, and I hope that your action is rewarded with years of a great companion!


----------



## Lin

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> It would be like applying to colleges by picking them by their mascot - and hoping something comes of it. You probably could get a good match college that way, but why do it that way when there are better ways to do it?


I get what you're saying, I just disagree that it would be the method I would use so I can see why others would not try it as well. 

I don't like your analogy though. When it comes to the dog its not simply a mascot... Its more like picking a college for the majors, extra curriculars, teachers, and then finding out its harder to get in than you thought and you might not get accepted. So you move along to the next college that seems perfect for the majors, ecs, teachers...


----------



## TeresaP

mychance said:


> I know in our group we can't always get back to applicants as quickly as they (or we) would like and some of our volunteers can give off a gruff vibe.
> 
> *Thank you so much!* for hanging in there and exploring all your options. A well run responsible rescue is somewhat like a responsible breeder . . . we want our dogs to go to the right home and stay there. We'll love them forever, but we really don't want them back. Sometimes that goal gets in the way of making potential adopters feel "welcomed".


Thanks!  Believe me, I DO understand the demands of a foster parent - I fostered cocker spaniels for a couple of years, and it was a VERY difficult job. Luckily for me, the rescue coordinator was the one who fielded the calls and interest, and only contacted me when there was a potential adoption. But our family gets WAY too attached and after the last foster dog left, one of my kids cried for three days which told me it was time to hang up my fostering shoes and look for a more permanent option. It was about that time that Braska came into our lives. :wub:



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Teresa - not sure if you saw my post - I seem to type in invisible ink, or post things that are not exciting, emotional, controversial or something (Spock was my favorite so pardon my logic) but have you looked into any of that?


Yes, and *thanks*! I've got my application in with two rescues in Ohio - one of which trains puppies towards becoming service dogs; those who don't make it (for whatever reason) are posted for adoption. However, hubby has made it clear that it's more about the specific dog (see response below) and not just about "any" dog that might fit into our home. It's a balancing act.  (Oh, and I love Spock!  )



Lin said:


> Im all about the specific dog when I'm rescuing... So I would never want to wait with one rescue for the right dog to come in. Because what if the right dog comes in much sooner in a different rescue?


That's my husband's argument as well, and I feel it's a valid point which is why I keep looking ... but I'm impatient and that is NOT good! I know what our "ideal" is... it's just a matter of finding it.


----------



## Rerun

Have to agree with Lin here. Why put all your ducks in one basket? Using the college example, I see putting your hopes with one rescue like applying to one college and hoping that eventually you'll get accepted. Maybe not this semester, maybe not next, but hopefully eventually....meanwhile, you don't apply to others.

What use is that, when you can apply to multiple colleges that interest you and may work, and if you get accepted to several you have many to choose from.

JMHO


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

But this is the point that I think people are missing - you research ahead of time to find out what college or rescue you fit with (that used to be a big part of my job - college matches). When you do it right, it's very simple, things fall into place. When you have no one to help you and do things randomly it doesn't work so well. 

Teresa seems to be working now with some rescues that may have dogs that are a match for her family (is that 4Paws in OH?) and this will help up her chances of finding a match dog. 

When you get people submitting multiple apps everywhere who don't even get to the home visit part of the process before they are sending out more apps, it can be more difficult for all involved because it's chaotic for the applicant. 

Be sure that any rescue you work with requires a home check. This is your opportunity to shine, really, and is such a great opportunity to find that match dog for your family. 

Glad you can appreciate Spock - and let me tell you the number of great dogs out there needing a home is just...sickening, so you will find one.


----------



## wolfstraum

Besides rescues, there are always people networking to find homes for dogs! Usually these dogs are more of a known quantity - for example, a guy I used to train with has a 7 year old female he is placing - spayed UTD etc - well trained - has had her since 8 weeks old...another friend sent me a photo tonight of a male who needs to be rehomed...6 or 7 - sch3, black and red - she may have more info available and would need to talk to her further...but the point is I usually know of a couple looking for rehomes,and I am sure that other breeders have the same resources....last fall, I rehomed a year old sable female who was "too soft" for a competition home, but made a super family dog....no rescue involved, just networking! Another breeder I know has a year old female for sale - because she is a longstockhair....and she had other youngsters available earlier this year.

Getting a dog from a breeder IMO gives you more of a chance to get what you expect...of course, nature vs nurture will have some affect on the final personality, but a breeder who carefully plans and knows the characters of the families that he combines can usually have a good idea of the character you can expect from a puppy or youngster.

Lee


----------



## selzer

gsdraven said:


> Would you be in favor of that for your breeding?
> 
> Usually a rescue that has blanket policies for no fence has put that policy in place because they were burned at some point by allowing it. The great (or not so great depending on the situation) thing is that if one rescues is that if one doesn't agree with you, another one probably will.
> 
> It is why myself and so many others say over and over again that you need to research the rescue the same way you would research a breeder and find the one that fits your goals and mission.
> 
> ETA: There are many more rescues that I don't consider reputable than ones that I do. (same with breeders) So, I would worry that the majority would overrule the few and the set of standards enforced wouldn't necessarily be the correct set (or at least the correct set of standards as I want them to be).


There is something like that for breeders. It is called the AKC. And specifically for German Shepherds, the GSDCA. And there are local chapters. We do agree to certain standards etc. There is a breeder's code. There are inspection done in the AKC, to ensure that people follow the rules for the care and treatment, as well as identification and record keeping in the AKC. This is dog poeple, elected by dog people, to set up rules and procedures for dog people. There is no rule forbidding us to sell to one type of breeder or any procedures. But there are some things that they as a whole do group together to adopt or reject. For example the extremely wide allowable breeding life of dogs. The GSDCA could go extra steps and provide guidelines specific to the breed. But as we are not registering dogs through the GSDCA, most people do not even know who they are.


----------



## pupresq

TeresaP said:


> he would rather know for certain what breed the dog is so we can ascertain what qualities, size, and health issues we might be facing as the dog matures.


I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting a purebred dog. Some folks like a certain look or vibe or whatever, so no issue there. However, given the extreme diversity within the German Shepherd breed, just deciding to get a GSD isn't going to answer any of those questions I'm afraid. Within the breed you'll find a lot of variation in size, temperament, health issues etc, even within one litter you'll find a lot of that variation, so the predictability argument of going with a purebred can be a bit of a myth. A purebred puppy is more predictable than a mixed breed puppy at least in terms of look/size (though probably not health), but a young adult or adult dog - what you see is what you get, be it mixed or PB. 

Also, technically it's not puppy versus rescue because there are a lot of puppies in rescue. It's nice to have choices! 

I'm sorry your experiences so far haven't been the greatest. Given your area, if you are willing to travel a little bit, you should be able to find a GSD in rescue if that's something you're interested in. There are certainly an abundance of them down here in KY. I have two kids, one of them a toddler, and I routinely bring in adult foster dogs. I am careful in how I introduce everyone and monitoring interactions but we do just fine. 

My female Shepherd we adopted at 11 months and she would lay down and die for either of my sons. Our male Shepherd we also adopted as a young adult and the vet told me the other day that he thinks Leo has the nicest temperament of any dog in his practice (he said this while putting a cast on Leo's broken toe and getting kisses). A lot gets made of the supposed differences between dogs from different sources but the truth is that they're all the same dogs. The purebred dogs in shelters and rescues are a cross section of the dogs being bred - because that's where they came from after all. My female is a working lines high drive dog, my male is lower drive, Am/pet lines. In the past two months I've had two temp foster Shepherds come through here on their way from shelters to another rescue - both great dogs but different from each other. 

I've been on this board a while and I can't say I've noticed any real difference between the source of a dog and the issues people have, more depends on the dog itself as well as the adopters/buyers. 

If I were you, I'd spend some time thinking about my perfect Shepherd - what kinds of things to you want to do, what look to you prefer, what personality resonates best with you, and go from there. As Jean said, find some groups and talk to them and see who you feel comfortable with.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

And go out and meet lots of dogs!


----------



## pupresq

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> And go out and meet lots of dogs!


Exactly!


----------

